# Help Me To Understand This About Knitting



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have read so many KP'ers saying they "hate" purling. What is it that makes you "hate" purling? I find everything about knitting to be fascinating even when I am having to tink, or completely frog a project. I don't understand why some of you "hate" purling when it is all a part of the gift of being able to sit and knit. Thank you for your answers before you give them.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I may be in the minority, but I love purling. I am lefthanded and can purl twice as fast as knit.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't imagine! I don't mind purling a bit.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't understand it either. to me it is just part of knitting.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Purling doesn't bother me at all but I think some people complain that for them, purling is slower than knitting.


----------



## knitluck (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, that's news to me. I love purling too, but then I'm an obsessed knitter and love just about every aspect of the craft. Knitting never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't say I hate purling, but I don't enjoy it as much as knitting...I find it slower, just doesn't flow the same :| When putting my knitting down for the day I always try to leave it so that I start on a knit row!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't hate purling, it is all part of the craft. I never hesitated to use dpns circs or anything else about knitting, The only thing that defeated me was the eyelash yarn, I made a valiant attempt and finally gave it up.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I cannot understand why any knitter would hate purling. It goes with the knit stitch. Just think of all the designs you can make using both stitches!!


----------



## beeskip (Apr 1, 2013)

I find the purl stitch easier than the knit if you don't want to have to keep looking down at it. Just by feel, the purl goes straight into the next stitch whereas the knit you have to go over the stitch and into it from the far side.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I am a slow purler but I don't hate it --- I have wondered at that myself......to me it is like writing your name backwards..........you do it enough and it gets easier!


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have never minded purling, and didn't understand why some people hate it -- until I tried to learn to knit continental. (Should have told you, I am a "thrower"). After many failed attempts, I have finally learned to purl when knitting continental style, but I can't say I love it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't understand why people don't like purl,without purl it would make for boring knitting. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't hate purling personally - it's my left hand that does. Cramps up when there's too much purling but is OK for short stretches like a scarf. Maybe just another sign of age...


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

LBush1144 said:


> I may be in the minority, but I love purling. I am lefthanded and can purl twice as fast as knit.


Me too. I'd be happy to purl an entire sweater. I knit a combined continental and it's super fast .


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I like purling; sometimes, better than knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Maybe it's harder for those who don't knit continental style? When I use straight needles (continental style), I hold the end of the left one in the crook at the top of my upper leg, with feet up on the coffee table. This anchors the needle, which is mostly stationary then & I do the movement with the right needle. I can go much faster with purling because of the angle this creates I guess. Or actually, it's less of a sharp angle to enter the stitches.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's all the fault of the teachers of knitting! Instead of starting new knitters with both knit and purl, they teach just garter stitch for longer than five minutes. The newbie becomes more able to perform the knit stitch, then the purl is added and the learner balks! If they are taught both at once - equally - the learning may be a tad slower, but the end result is a knitter equally at home with both stitches!

Same thing goes for the beginner who wants to work backwards instead of turning at the end of the row. LET them do it! My grandmother wouldn't allow me to knit backwards; I finally did it recently and it's just fine.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> I have read so many KP'ers saying they "hate" purling. What is it that makes you "hate" purling? I find everything about knitting to be fascinating even when I am having to tink, or completely frog a project. I don't understand why some of you "hate" purling when it is all a part of the gift of being able to sit and knit. Thank you for your answers before you give them.


You have such a good attitude! I don't dislike it as much as I can become impatient with it. It's slower and I do sometimes have trouble with much looser tension while purling. I've taken this as a challenge though and have been experimenting on ways to hold the yarn to correct this.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Aha! Now I see - purling might be slower when you throw - with Continental you just poke - sometimes in front, sometimes in back - glad Grandma Lotz was German!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

1I'm not an experienced knitter, by any means, but I actually find purling easier!


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's all the fault of the teachers of knitting! Instead of starting new knitters with both knit and purl, they teach just garter stitch for longer than five minutes. The newbie becomes more able to perform the knit stitch, then the purl is added and the learner balks! If they are taught both at once - equally - the learning may be a tad slower, but the end result is a knitter equally at home with both stitches!
> 
> Same thing goes for the beginner who wants to work backwards instead of turning at the end of the row. LET them do it! My grandmother wouldn't allow me to knit backwards; I finally did it recently and it's just fine.


Good points! I'll remember that when teaching. I also think we present the purl stitch as "harder".

I love knitting backwards, especially if it's something with weight and hard to turn. I also like working with different methods. I'll practice on dishcloths every once in a while for fun. Next I want to try Portuguese, next few spare moments and I'm on it!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't say that I hate purling, but I do find the moves more awkward for me than the knit stitch. BTW we have an ally in Elizabeth Zimmerman, the great guru of knitting. She produced an entire book with every project in knit stitch. Her most famous pattern, the baby surprise jacket is in all knit stitch.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I LOVE knitting!!! All the many many details of knitting! If I did the same old thing I would be bored! That is what I love about knitting, you NEVER stop learning more?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tbforest said:


> Good points! I'll remember that when teaching. I also think we present the purl stitch as "harder".
> 
> I love knitting backwards, especially if it's something with weight and hard to turn. I also like working with different methods. I'll practice on dishcloths every once in a while for fun. Next I want to try Portuguese, next few spare moments and I'm on it!


I wonder if those who grew up in a non-English learning-to-knit environment have the same purl-dislike of those who learned in English. So far as I've been able to learn, *ONLY* English has two words that are _specific_ to knitting (discounting the use of the word knit in reference to broken bones healing). Every other language calls the knit stitch 'front' or 'forward' and the purl stitch 'back' or 'reverse'. Language can and does influence the brain and its workings.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I knit continental and purl stitch is much faster for me than the knit stitch


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Knitting backwards? I haven't heard of this & will be checking it out. Of course I have to try it.


Jessica-Jean said:


> It's all the fault of the teachers of knitting! Instead of starting new knitters with both knit and purl, they teach just garter stitch for longer than five minutes. The newbie becomes more able to perform the knit stitch, then the purl is added and the learner balks! If they are taught both at once - equally - the learning may be a tad slower, but the end result is a knitter equally at home with both stitches!
> 
> Same thing goes for the beginner who wants to work backwards instead of turning at the end of the row. LET them do it! My grandmother wouldn't allow me to knit backwards; I finally did it recently and it's just fine.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I love to purl Portuguese style! When I pearl American or Continental it feels weird.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I just learned another new thing--had never heard of Portuguese style. I looked at videos & it seems to be using your thumb to move the yarn. How do you control the tension? I'll try it & see.


mopgenorth said:


> I love to purl Portuguese style! When I pearl American or Continental it feels weird.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Wandalea said:


> I just learned another new thing--had never heard of Portuguese style. I looked at videos & it seems to be using your thumb to move the yarn. How do you control the tension? I'll try it & see.


Some wrap the yarn around their neck - I use a coiless safety pin on my left shoulder/clavicle area - that is what provides the tension.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wandalea said:


> Knitting backwards? I haven't heard of this & will be checking it out. Of course I have to try it.


If you need a pattern which will encourage you to work backwards ... 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/curly-ruffly-scarf---a-helix Sorry, no photo yet. It looks like: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rustic-potato-chip-scarf There is no need to knit the wrapped stitch together with the stitch it's wrapped around. It's garter stitch fabric, so it makes no difference.

Or there are the ten-stitch patterns by Frankie Brown ...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=ten%20stitch&designer=frankie%20brown&language=en&ravelry-designer=yes&sort=best

When I got around to beginning the Ten Stitch Blanket, I doubled it to a 20-stitch, and I _still_ don't turn at the end of the round.

Purling back is the same idea, but there are a ton of videos on that, and I don't bother with it. I usually avoid stockinette.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Jessica-Jean...I've had my eye on the circular 10-stitch pattern--it's on my "list". I checked out your Ravelry projects & especially love the Sisterly Peruvian Hat. Beautiful!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

love those purl sts helps me stay focused


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Or there are the ten-stitch patterns by Frankie Brown ...
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=ten%20stitch&designer=...
> 
> When I got around to beginning the Ten Stitch Blanket, I doubled it to a 20-stitch, and I still don't turn at the end of the round.
> .


HA! I knew I had a project I was purling or knitting backwards on. This is it! my blanket is more than 10 stitches, and it is getting big enough I just leave it one way. Using up scraps and working on it in front of TV so not worried about mistakes etc....


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Charlotte80 said:


> I don't hate purling, it is all part of the craft. I never hesitated to use dpns circs or anything else about knitting, The only thing that defeated me was the eyelash yarn, I made a valiant attempt and finally gave it up.


Did you try using a thinner type of yarn along with the eyelash yarn? I've used this method for many trims on scarves and works for me. By thinner, I probably use sport weight.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I have read so many KP'ers saying they "hate" purling. What is it that makes you "hate" purling? I find everything about knitting to be fascinating even when I am having to tink, or completely frog a project. I don't understand why some of you "hate" purling when it is all a part of the gift of being able to sit and knit. Thank you for your answers before you give them.


knitting is such a complex hobby, that there will always be some parts of it that you would rather not do...some hate to purl, some hate to do lace, so they don't, some dislike chart reading and some hate finishing and will go to far lengths to keep from sewing any seam. We all get around it one way or another, I don't mind purling as I knit continental and my knit, purl and rib sts are all done at the same speed..... but if I am doing an entire row of purls, not just in pattern, then I knit backwards, not because I can't purl, but because I prefer it... it's faster and there is no turning the work.... different strokes for different folks and if you enjoy it all, then that's great..... have fun, keep on knittin' and purlin'


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I like purling more than knitting, especially when using faux fur, seems a lot easier to control and find the stitches. Also find its easier to purl 2 together rather than knit 2 together when decreasing.

I don't think there is any part of knitting I don't like


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

knitluck said:


> Wow, that's news to me. I love purling too, but then I'm an obsessed knitter and love just about every aspect of the craft. Knitting never ceases to amaze me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: There's always something new and interesting to learn.


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

i don't exactly "hate" purling, but i definitely prefer to knit, especially when i knit continental. it's probably that i haven't found the right technique, but the movement i use to purl feels less "natural" and way more tedious than the knit movement...

when knitting "english", purling isn't that problematic.

BUT i'm giving classes, and i've realized it's more difficult for most of my students to learn to purl than to knit: the movement of knitting comes often quite easily, but purling? not so much. i teach them the english way.
this doesn't really look like an explanation, does it? :XD: 
the only explanation i got is that the movement to purl requires a specific movement of the needle (when going out of the stitch with the working strand) that isn't as obvious as the knit. clear as mud? i thought so... :XD:


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

lifeline said:


> When putting my knitting down for the day I always try to leave it so that I start on a knit row!


i often do that too!  
(i thought i was the only one caring about that sort of stuff, to be honest) :mrgreen:


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's all the fault of the teachers of knitting! Instead of starting new knitters with both knit and purl, they teach just garter stitch for longer than five minutes. The newbie becomes more able to perform the knit stitch, then the purl is added and the learner balks! If they are taught both at once - equally - the learning may be a tad slower, but the end result is a knitter equally at home with both stitches!


i think you have an excellent point here, i was wondering that too. but it's sometimes quite difficult to make the beginner "get" the knit movement, i'm afraid they would be really confused if i'd add the purl almost at the same time... maybe depending on the student?
mmm... I may have to reconsider the way i'm teaching knitting... i'll have to think this through...



Jessica-Jean said:


> Same thing goes for the beginner who wants to work backwards instead of turning at the end of the row. LET them do it!


wow, i've never had a student wanting to go backwards! that's interesting too! i don't know that i would have thought of letting him/her do it, but i'll consider it now, should it ever happen...
(backwards knitting is so convenient for a number of things!)


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wonder if those who grew up in a non-English learning-to-knit environment have the same purl-dislike of those who learned in English. So far as I've been able to learn, *ONLY* English has two words that are _specific_ to knitting (discounting the use of the word knit in reference to broken bones healing). Every other language calls the knit stitch 'front' or 'forward' and the purl stitch 'back' or 'reverse'. Language can and does influence the brain and its workings.


in French, we indeed use "front" and "back" for knit and purl, but it doesn't change the fact that a lot of my students find purling more difficult than knitting, without me telling anything about it!
rest assured, if language definitely influences the brain, it's not the only reason! :wink:

(on a side note, in German, they use "right" for knit and "left" for purl! for a long time i wondered if it had something to do with backwards knitting, but i realized later on that my mom who's german is knitting continental just like anyone else...)(i had first to learn to understand what she was doing before realizing that, that took me some time, i'll admit :mrgreen: )


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Some wrap the yarn around their neck - I use a coiless safety pin on my left shoulder/clavicle area - that is what provides the tension.


ooh! that's interesting! 
yay! more new things to experiment!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cafetricotstudio said:


> wow, i've never had a student wanting to go backwards! that's interesting too! i don't know that i would have thought of letting him/her do it, but i'll consider it now, should it ever happen...
> (backwards knitting is so convenient for a number of things!)


My grandmother was unusually forceful when she caught me figuring out how to knit back without turning the whole piece of knitting at the end of the row. Normally, she was a very quiet woman, so her vehemence really made an impression on me. I was 8.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't actually HATE it - but I prefer plain, and I make sure I ALWAYS finish on a purl row, so I can start off on the "right" side, when I pick it up again.


----------



## Alva (Dec 20, 2012)

I like purling. I like to leave my knitting to start again with a knit row. It's all just knitting, but I feel that KNIT is the start.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Well, I purl slower than I knit (might have something to do with the fact that I purl tighter than I knit  ), so it takes me longer to purl a row than to knit it. But I sure don't hate it. Without purling, a lot of beautiful patterns wouldn't be possible.


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My grandmother was unusually forceful when she caught me figuring out how to knit back without turning the whole piece of knitting at the end of the row. Normally, she was a very quiet woman, so her vehemence really made an impression on me. I was 8.


yeah, i understand that... but so weird that your grandmother reacted like that? as if it was completely unnatural or sinful?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I think most people like purling its just that when you are learning the knit stitch is so much easier to learn.


 DonnieK said:


> I have read so many KP'ers saying they "hate" purling. What is it that makes you "hate" purling? I find everything about knitting to be fascinating even when I am having to tink, or completely frog a project. I don't understand why some of you "hate" purling when it is all a part of the gift of being able to sit and knit. Thank you for your answers before you give them.


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

I used to hate purling when I was about 11 years old but that was because knitting was easier - I learned to do that first, these days I don't prefer on or the other.

I can tell you that my 13yo dd definitely prefers knitting.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like purling also- I love what comes out of it


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

I love purling its the easy part for me don't have to worry about pattern stitches , that's how I feel


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't really hate purling I just like it a lot better when there is a pattern in the purl row as well as the knit row, I think that the purl rows can be boring otherwise.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree, Donnie. I love the process of knitting and all that goes along with it. I don't prefer any stitches as they all combine to achieve my knits.

I also hear this frequently as well. I was on a sock thread the other day when someone suggested a particular heel to avoid picking up stitches, short rows, wraps and turns, etc. WHY do I need to omit some of the "fun" parts of knitting?!?!?!?!?!?!? It is ALL part of the process and ALL part of the fun.

I find it bizarre that avoiding knitting techniques and skills would be a PLUS to ANY knitter. As they say "Practice makes better" and IMHO... What kind of knitter can't "do" dpns or Kitchener or short rows or pick up stitches in their sleep? NOT the kind of knitter I want to be.

Someone actually said they were going to do backwards knitting to avoid purling... I KNOW HOW to do the backwards knitting, but I don't use it to avoid purling. I am like you... I don't avoid purling OR ANYTHING ELSE in knitting.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> Purling doesn't bother me at all but I think some people complain that for them, purling is slower than knitting.


I agree. I do find I'm slower on a purl row. However it makes for lovely patterns so how can you hate it


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's all the fault of the teachers of knitting! Instead of starting new knitters with both knit and purl, they teach just garter stitch for longer than five minutes. The newbie becomes more able to perform the knit stitch, then the purl is added and the learner balks! If they are taught both at once - equally - the learning may be a tad slower, but the end result is a knitter equally at home with both stitches!
> 
> Same thing goes for the beginner who wants to work backwards instead of turning at the end of the row. LET them do it! My grandmother wouldn't allow me to knit backwards; I finally did it recently and it's just fine.


This makes sense. When I was asked to teach students to knit, I was asked to start out the first day with KNIT and PURL stitch both on the first day. I believe this is the reason for that recommendation and is always the way I teach... both on the same day... most students "get" both stitches after a short time... It is the practice that makes them more comfortable.

I have them doing stocking stitch before they leave the class on day 1 and practice THAT stocking stitch until the next class!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't mind purling at all. I guess because I knit continental style. I do prefer the knit stitch because it seems faster, but I would never say I hate purling.


----------



## knittykity (Jan 7, 2013)

beeskip said:


> I find the purl stitch easier than the knit if you don't want to have to keep looking down at it. Just by feel, the purl goes straight into the next stitch whereas the knit you have to go over the stitch and into it from the far side.


I totally agree. I can knit most of a purl row by feel but really have to keep my eyes on a knit row!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> I have read so many KP'ers saying they "hate" purling. What is it that makes you "hate" purling? I find everything about knitting to be fascinating even when I am having to tink, or completely frog a project. I don't understand why some of you "hate" purling when it is all a part of the gift of being able to sit and knit. Thank you for your answers before you give them.


Like you I have no clue why purling is a problem I never give it a second thought its not as if its difficult but I guess to each her /his own :roll:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I like knits and purls.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> I don't understand it either. to me it is just part of knitting.


I agree with Beachkc. I don't understand it either. I have tried to pay attention when I purl to see why some hate it and can't see why. Perhaps, they are doing it different than the rest of us. I am a "pick" knitter which is somewhat like continental only picking up sts instead of wrapping them. Maybe that is the difference.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I knit continental and purl stitch is much faster for me than the knit stitch


I agree!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Since I knit continental style, purling is no more difficult than knitting. Perhaps those who hate to purl throw the yarn and I can see when you have to K2, P2 that purling could be a chore.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

As knitluck said, I love every aspect of knitting too. I am also obsessed with it and carry a knitting project with me always. Personally, I love to purl as it seems to go faster for me than doing the knit stitch.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I am an English style flicker and find no problem with pearling. It may be that we knit more than we pearl in most patterns and so it has become a bit faster than pearl. My big bugabo now is picking up stitches when doing socks. When I get used to the tiny needles and yarn and do my second or third sock it may become easier. Then I won't 'hate' it.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I never understood that either. I knit and purl continental and don't remember ever having more trouble purling than knitting. It's possible I have forgotten though because I've been knitting since the earth cooled.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I can't say I hate purling, but I don't enjoy it as much as knitting...I find it slower, just doesn't flow the same :| When putting my knitting down for the day I always try to leave it so that I start on a knit row!


Me too!! I keep trying to get more comfortable with purling (after 50 years!). I've played around with continental but only with the knit stitch. After many of the comments I'll have to try it with the purl instead.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> I have read so many KP'ers saying they "hate" purling. What is it that makes you "hate" purling? I find everything about knitting to be fascinating even when I am having to tink, or completely frog a project. I don't understand why some of you "hate" purling when it is all a part of the gift of being able to sit and knit. Thank you for your answers before you give them.


It probably has something to do with the ease and speed of knitting (for some) and the fact that purling is a bit slower and more awkward... again for some. 
Being right handed, and a combined, continental knitter...purling for me is a bit slower and just a hair more difficult. Knitting just flies...purling is more of a plod. Therefore I have found that reverse or backward knitting has been a great thing to learn.
Jane
Jane


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I like purl I can get on just as quick purling as I can knit x


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

What's a combined continental?


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I hated it till I learned how to do it correctly (for me) now I love it and I can purl as fast as knit....love the whole process of knitting


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

As a fairly new knitter, I find both knit and purl very relaxing.


----------



## sandyslopefarm (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't know why I preferred purling - I just always did, ever since our grandmother (Danish by heritage) taught three of her granddaughters together one summer. Now, I enjoy both knit and purl. 

Perhaps it has to do with the fact that I have never been able to switch over to the newer (to me) and more movement-efficient way of knitting. I see the value of it, but I guess I have not been willing to make the effort and have my knitted items look like I am once again twelve instead of seventy-one!


----------



## ikindaknit (Jun 27, 2013)

Hope you can see this, do combined knitting.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to agree with Jessica-Jean regarding how we learn the knit stitch first. Never thought about it before to be honest. I like the purl stitch, but still find it awkward to cast off in purl. I wish there was a good knitting teacher close to me to help with some of the more complicated maneuvers.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I love purling..you can't have stocking stitch (aussie) with out it


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

RuthFromOhio said:


> What's a combined continental?


I knit flat items by inserting right needle into the back leading leg of a stitch... and purl into the front leading leg of the stitch....while holding yarn in left hand... picking the yarn for the new stitch. 
My stitches sit on the needles just the opposite of the way stitches sit on needles of the Throwers (American style). 
It is just a variation of continental knitting.
Jane


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I think it's because it is a little harder to learn when you first are learning to knit. It feels awkward at first. I think I can almost purl faster than knit.


----------



## chasse52 (Jan 11, 2013)

LBush1144 said:


> I may be in the minority, but I love purling. I am lefthanded and can purl twice as fast as knit.


I feel the same way.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I have read so many KP'ers saying they "hate" purling. What is it that makes you "hate" purling? I find everything about knitting to be fascinating even when I am having to tink, or completely frog a project. I don't understand why some of you "hate" purling when it is all a part of the gift of being able to sit and knit. Thank you for your answers before you give them.


My guess is that the way they purl feels awkward--and that is all dependent on which style they knit.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I suspect it's because many of those knitters only knit in the round on circular needles.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you DonnieK I too have felt this way for awhile now.. It gets easier and faster the more you practice, I love to knit... that includes all the stitches I know up to now  I plan to never stop learning new stitches.. but to me every step of knitting is fun.. I love looking for the perfect pattern, the perfect yarn to go with it, the beginning,middle, and end.. I love the final finishing touches too... I spend quite awhile with my knitted projects and we become very close friends.. I have long mindless conversations while I knit and tell them all my troubles... so by the time I am done with it I want it to be as beautiful as possible.. You can't do that if you dread the purl stitch.. you can't do a whole lot of complicated patterns (my fav) if you don't embrace all those little purl bumps
I do try to stop my knitting for the night with the RS ready to do when I pick it up again.. but that is just how I started out doing things and its how I have continued.. I hate stopping in the middle of a pattern repeat too... but then thats just me...


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

I agree with you DonnieK. I think the process of making a piece of material from a strand of yarn is absolutely fascinating. I suppose the purl stitch may be a little slower than the knit stitch for some people but I don't concentrate on speed anyway. I use knitting as a wonderful way to relax and create.


----------



## larajf (Sep 3, 2013)

My purl stitches are looser than my knit stitches causing uneven fabric if I'm doing stockinette. So I learned to knit backwards and can zoom through pretty quickly and consistently.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i don't mind purling. but i can't figure out how to do a yarn over before the purl stitch. i would love some help with this
Blessings


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nope..no problem purling for me either...


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> I have read so many KP'ers saying they "hate" purling. What is it that makes you "hate" purling? I find everything about knitting to be fascinating even when I am having to tink, or completely frog a project. I don't understand why some of you "hate" purling when it is all a part of the gift of being able to sit and knit. Thank you for your answers before you give them.


I'm with you DonnieK! I love everything about knitting. Take yesterday, I spent half the day trying to untangle a skein of yarn. I was trying to knit with a double strand, only had the one skein and thought I'd use the inside and outside ends. Well, it worked for a short time and then the trouble began. The inside section was all twisted together. I ended up unraveling the work I'd completed and rolled it up into one ball. Now I'll have to see if I can buy another skein in the same lot. But, I still felt lucky that I had the time to work with the yarn. Sounds crazy, but I'm determined not to feel that I wasted a day


----------



## Carly SK (Jan 5, 2013)

ikindaknit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH6wD2jT-TI
> 
> Hope you can see this, do combined knitting.


I knit and purl continental and love the knit stitch because all it consists of is scooping. I don't hate purling but enjoy it less because it requires more hand movement than is comfortable for my hands (carpal tunnel both wrists, trigger finger on left hand.) Thank you for this video on combined knitting, purling will be much more comfortable now!


----------



## patsykelly (Feb 16, 2013)

I didn't mind purling at all until I started knitting continental for knitting in the round ,however I discovered the twisted purl and hey presto no more problem almost as quick as knitting can even switch between the two quickly as well


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

Checking in as a leftie also, don't love purling, but totally love knitting backwards, learned it in an Entraloc class not sure of the spelling, but it was super easy for me.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't mind purling, and actually prefer it to knitting when doing it Portuguese style.


----------



## aprilmayknit (Sep 21, 2013)

Something I've just learned, there is a "continental knitting" style. What is that? My cousin (also right-handed) says she holds her yarn in her left hand and it goes very smoothly, but it makes purling more difficult. I, on the other hand, hold my yarn in the other hand, so I have to reach over to knit. I've tried to hold it behind from the left, but I never practiced it enough to make it easy for me. Is that the "continental knitting" you refer to? Thank you! I suppose like anything, it's a matter of preference...just wonder if there's any lessons on it? April


----------



## pjane (Sep 28, 2011)

Could it be that people who use the continental method of knitting aren't bothered by the purl stitch? This is what I use and purling is just as much fun as knitting.


----------



## aprilmayknit (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, what is portugese style? Is that what I've heard of referred to as "continental style"? I am right-handed, and always hold my yarn so it comes over my right hand and I have to lift my hand to bring it over the knitted stitch...same with purling, but it's easier to purl. Thank you, april


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I've never "hated" any part of knitting [well, maybe getting stuck with a goof 10 rows down---froggy, froggy time!]; but I purl Continental although I knit English. It goes as fast as it goes. I figure it's a knit project NOT a race!


DonnieK said:


> I have read so many KP'ers saying they "hate" purling. What is it that makes you "hate" purling? I find everything about knitting to be fascinating even when I am having to tink, or completely frog a project. I don't understand why some of you "hate" purling when it is all a part of the gift of being able to sit and knit. Thank you for your answers before you give them.


----------



## Bowlerbeading (May 28, 2013)

Nothing to do with knitting, actually, but where was that lovely photo taken?


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

In Portuguese style knitting you tension the yarn from the ball either around your neck or through a special hook pinned to your shoulder. Hard to explain, but if you google it you'll see many videos.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

For me the motion of purling is awkward. Its slower, the tension is a little looser, and when I have to purl straight across a large amount of stitches after doing it a few times I start to freak out sometimes. The movement is smaller for me, so I feel like my hands/wrists arent getting what they need, I feel stiff, and have even felt almost like my gag reflex is being triggered!!!! Am I strange or what!?


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I actually prefer purling - I'm faster at it then the knit stitch. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree with Lifeline: I find purling slower and counter-intuitive so I always end a session on a purl row so I can start next time with a knit row.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't like whole rows of purling.....just feels awkward and I always leave my knitting at the end of a purl row, so I can restart with a knit row. However, I do like incorporating purl stitches into patterns, particularly Guernsey designs. Purling doesn't seem quite such a chore when I am making pretty patterns!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Amber Dragon

I am attaching a tutorial I wrote on YOs that will answer your question and many others about YOs.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have a problem with purling. Yep, it's a little slower than straight knitting, but since when is the craft of knitting a race? I admit, I've had a few projects that had deadlines where I was down to the wire and knitting like mad, but all in all, this is not a race. This is something we do for many reasons, like fun, relaxation, and enjoyment. But I have yet to meet a "racing" knitter.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I like doing both knit and purl. Didn't know there were those who preferred one over the other. Maybe it's because I'm kind of new to the craft, but I just love learning how to do all sorts of knit stitches.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Combined knitting - It looks like Eastern knitting and purling to me. What am I missing?


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

After reading the comments, I realized that I am saying to myself, "Bah, another complete row of purling!". I'm also
slower and seem to go back to a knit stitch if I don't concentrate!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

There isn't anything I don't like about knitting. I have found it fascinating and challenging. To me it is amazing that you can take 2 sticks and a length of string and make something serviceable and beautiful.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't hate purling but I do hate ribbing. Switching from knit to purl or purl to knit. I am slow and that makes me slower.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Frogger said:


> I am a slow purler but I don't hate it --- I have wondered at that myself......to me it is like writing your name backwards..........you do it enough and it gets easier!


I think Frogger has it. Most people learn the knit stitch first, so they practice making only garter or circular patterns. Then one day they learn the purl stitch. So they are slower with the new stitch. After years of knitting we forget the awkwardness because we do both easily! Hope I didn't ramble.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't hate purling, especially since I've learned the correct way, but I find my purl stitches are looser. Do any of you have a suggestion for me?


----------



## rpjpntigger (Nov 16, 2012)

Purling is not my favorite stitch (but don't hate it) so took on the challenge with stockinette to do the purl row from the right side going left to right. I am a left-hander who knits right-handed so it was not that difficult to do. I hold my yarn the same for both -- throw when knitting and hook when purling (it's continental through the back loop). I don't have trouble purling but this method makes heel turning with short rows move faster.


----------



## Clarey (Aug 19, 2013)

That's exactly how I feel about purling...and I, too, leave my knitting with a purl row so I can start with a nice fresh knit row.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I love purling! It is so fast and easy and I always look forward to whizing through a row of purling.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Maryhm said:


> I don't hate purling, especially since I've learned the correct way, but I find my purl stitches are looser. Do any of you have a suggestion for me?


I knit through the back loop ALWAYS unless it says to KTBL then I knit through the front loop. This means that when I purl through the front loop it is the same part of the stitch as how I knit. This makes the stitches MUCH more uniform and true to guage. (this method is called combined continental knitting which some people think is a dire, dread thing but I love, love, love)


----------



## YarnFreak (Sep 25, 2013)

I love all aspects of knitting, and love it all. I cannot imagine anyone not liking to Purl it is all a part of knitting and the fasination of how our patterns come out.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm with you. It's all just part of the hobby I have been chosen to do.


----------



## YarnFreak (Sep 25, 2013)

I agree with you, it is amazing.


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I can't say I hate purling, but I don't enjoy it as much as knitting...I find it slower, just doesn't flow the same :| When putting my knitting down for the day I always try to leave it so that I start on a knit row!


Perhaps saying that I hate purling is a too strong reaction to an integral part of the whole craft of knitting.

I do agree with this KPer.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm right-handed and purling takes twice as long as knitting!


----------



## YarnFreak (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't think you meant that the way it came out, we all knit because it is something we enjoy and have a great time doing. I always leave my knitting the same way to come back to a knit row. Smiles!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I never gave much thought thought to whether I liked knit more than purl. I believe I learned to knit first and soon after that I learned purl (American style). I usually end on a purl row so that the next time I pick up my work, I can look at the right side, but I really don't mind starting back to work at most any point. I still check the right side frequently -- just to see how it looks, I guess. I can knit and purl Continental style now, so I switch from time to time. I use double points for socks and rather short straights or rounds depending on the project--mostly sporty type sweaters. I usually crochet curtains and things for the household.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Perhaps it is because we usually learn to knit first. And even though we may have found the knit stitch difficult at first it seems easier than purling when we come to learn to purl. I know many people who hate to purl.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I can take or leave purling. I don't hate it, but it does take me a little bit longer & is slightly more awkward in terms of holding the needles & yarn. 
There are stitches I'm not a fan of... I don't like garter stitch all that much but that's an aesthetics thing. I don't like seed stitch that much, either because 1. I'm not thrilled with the way it looks & 2. if I cast on 100+ stitches & I'm going knit-purl-knit-purl, switching after each stitch, it really slows me down... but, again, it's primarily aesthetics. I actually enjoy lace stitches, even if they're fiddly to learn, because they end up looking so pretty.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't know either. I'm a "flicker" and for me purling is not moch different from knitting as far as that goes. I don't change my hand motion hardly at all from knit to purl. But I find Continental purling almost impossible. The needles, the yarn, and my fingers all get in each other's way! :?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Donnie, Glad you are still with us after some unpleasantness with a disturbed KP member. I fid all of knitting interesting now, but I do remember as a child, that purling was tedious and more of a job than fun. I think perhaps it is because we all seem to learn the knit stitch first, and the purl stitch seems backwards from that. we have to readjust our brains to learn it, and there lies the difficulty. So I guess it is just harder for some than others to learn what seems to be a backwards stitch. You and I prove there is hope for all who 'hate' purling though, lots of practice makes all stitches flow happily along.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I did not know that--I don't mind purling, probably because I love to knit. I knit left-handed-maybe that's why I don't mind it!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I so agree with you....it's all about the rythym of needles, the feel of the yarn thru your fingers, the quiet of it all. I love every aspect of knitting!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks donnieK for asking the question. I too have read many complaining or stating they hate purling and never understood why. I don't mind it at all, it just part of knitting and IMHO, it's ALL good! :thumbup:


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Pishi said:


> I am an English style flicker and find no problem with pearling. It may be that we knit more than we pearl in most patterns and so it has become a bit faster than pearl. My big bugabo now is picking up stitches when doing socks. When I get used to the tiny needles and yarn and do my second or third sock it may become easier. Then I won't 'hate' it.


 Try using a crochet hook to pick up stitches. Just transfer the stitches onto a knitting needle. Use a small hook so you can get into the stitches.


----------



## knittinglottie (May 29, 2013)

I have no problem with purling. I is all a part of knitting and sometimes the purl stitch makes a prettier pattern than the knit stitch. In my opinion.
Knittinglottie


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I find that my tension is not the same with purling and I make more mistakes when I purl over knit. I just doen't feel as comfortable to me. For relaxing, non-thinking knitting, I like to knit on round needles and just do the same stitch over and over again. There are the times when I want a challange with cables, etc.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I have read so many KP'ers saying they "hate" purling. What is it that makes you "hate" purling? I find everything about knitting to be fascinating even when I am having to tink, or completely frog a project. I don't understand why some of you "hate" purling when it is all a part of the gift of being able to sit and knit. Thank you for your answers before you give them.


I agree, purling is part of knitting. I don't mind purling at all.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

The above video is exactly how I knit ... but only when knitting flat items. My stitches are oriented in the "normal" way when knitting in the round. 
This is the perfect video showing"combined continental" kniting.
Jane


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

Well said!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

cafetricotstudio said:


> i often do that too!
> (i thought i was the only one caring about that sort of stuff, to be honest) :mrgreen:


Glad it's not just me


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I don't actually HATE it - but I prefer plain, and I make sure I ALWAYS finish on a purl row, so I can start off on the "right" side, when I pick it up again.


That makes three of us then


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

I don't find the purl stitch attractive, therefore I don't like to purl.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I've often wondered the same question, purling is another part of the process of knitting so I can't say it bothers me. Love knitting just wish I was better at it.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

I find garter stitch a bit of a drag as it never seems to flow and I find I have to hold the needles at a less comfortable angle, I love purling


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Gurney said:


> I agree with Lifeline: I find purling slower and counter-intuitive so I always end a session on a purl row so I can start next time with a knit row.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I love all knitting stitches the thing I hate is the sewing up when I am finished.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Frogger said:


> I am a slow purler but I don't hate it --- I have wondered at that myself......to me it is like writing your name backwards..........you do it enough and it gets easier!


Same here :thumbup:


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's all the fault of the teachers of knitting! Instead of starting new knitters with both knit and purl, they teach just garter stitch for longer than five minutes. The newbie becomes more able to perform the knit stitch, then the purl is added and the learner balks! If they are taught both at once - equally - the learning may be a tad slower, but the end result is a knitter equally at home with both stitches!
> 
> Same thing goes for the beginner who wants to work backwards instead of turning at the end of the row. LET them do it! My grandmother wouldn't allow me to knit backwards; I finally did it recently and it's just fine.


Here here. I was just going to say the same thing.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't "hate" it but it just doesn't go as smoothly for me as knitting. I am a "flicker" and the movement for purl is just a tad slower.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I have read so many KP'ers saying they "hate" purling. What is it that makes you "hate" purling? I find everything about knitting to be fascinating even when I am having to tink, or completely frog a project. I don't understand why some of you "hate" purling when it is all a part of the gift of being able to sit and knit. Thank you for your answers before you give them.


I don't understand either. Maybe its like some piano players like sings with flats, but not sharps.....but both are played on the black keys!  or maybe those who "hate" lurking learned by doing only stockinette, hence garter stitch.....


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I can't say I hate purling, but I don't enjoy it as much as knitting...I find it slower, just doesn't flow the same :| When putting my knitting down for the day I always try to leave it so that I start on a knit row!


Ditto!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't hate it. I just knit faster than I purl.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

i have seen videos of how to purl continental style that show a technique so awkward to perform that i think it is a contributing factor in hating to purl / i knit continental, always have, and the way i purl is the simplest possible way and is just as easy to do as a knit stitch / i agree, what about knitting can possibly provoke hate ???


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cafetricotstudio said:


> yeah, i understand that... but so weird that your grandmother reacted like that? as if it was completely unnatural or sinful?


It was *wrong* is all. She wasn't a young woman when I happened along. She was stubborn, intractable, and inflexible in all things, which may be why she was her family's 'black sheep'. Although Philadelphia is only a short train ride away (+/- 2 hours), she never went to visit her many siblings, nor they her.
There was only one 'right way' to do _anything_: her way. Not turning at the end of the row was wrong.

I'm a better knitter than she ever was, but I'm still happy she gave in to my nagging to be taught it. It's been my lifeline.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't understand hating purling either, as you say it's all part of the art of knitting. I'm left handed, knit right handed maybe it's easier for me, don't know.


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I can't say I hate purling, but I don't enjoy it as much as knitting...I find it slower, just doesn't flow the same :| When putting my knitting down for the day I always try to leave it so that I start on a knit row!


That's exactly how I feel about purling and I also end with a purl row if I need to stop knitting.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

the people that hate purling are contentinal knitters. Throwers don't care because it is just as easy.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

I do not hate purling...my thumb joints are just very resistant to the movements of purling, so it makes it very tedious and tiring for me. I guess that is why I like knitting in the round; you only have to purl when you need to for your pattern. When I have patterns where there is a lot of knitting...I change the pattern and break it up with some purling so I do not get board with work.


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I have been knitting for a long time and I don't hate purling either. But when I first learned to knit, when I was a little girl, my mother taught me to knit first and for a long time I just 'knitted'. Then, later, she taught me to purl.
And at that time being a beginner I didn't like it so much as knitting. 
I think those of us who have been knitting for a long time have purled as much as knitted and for us they are much the same. Like you, I love knitting for its colour, its pattern, design and portability. 
Are we not fortunate?


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

JTM said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH6wD2jT-TI
> The above video is exactly how I knit ... but only when knitting flat items. My stitches are oriented in the "normal" way when knitting in the round.
> This is the perfect video showing"combined continental" kniting.
> Jane


WOW, she's fast!!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I can't say I hate purling, but I don't enjoy it as much as knitting...I find it slower, just doesn't flow the same :| When putting my knitting down for the day I always try to leave it so that I start on a knit row!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Lindseymary


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Being right- handed, makes knitting easier & purling require a little more effort for me


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

LBush1144 said:


> I may be in the minority, but I love purling. I am lefthanded and can purl twice as fast as knit.


That could be the answer. For right handed knitting the purl row is slower. People need to forget about 'speed knitting' and just relax and enjoy thre process.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Being a lefty, I have never found purling to be slower than knitting. Having said that, I have to say that I prefer the knit stitch. Except for now, doing a lace pattern with alternating rows purl. When I get the knit row done the purl row is a relief.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe because you have to break your rhythm and move the working yarn to the other side? I like diversity in my project so I don't mind the change, although I seem to have a great deal of trouble joining in the round with a purl stitch!

Another thought is that the constant purling (one or more rows) tends to make your hand hurt.


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

Beachkc said:


> I don't understand it either. to me it is just part of knitting.


Ditto--don't understand why purl is harder--of course I am left handed...


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

beeskip said:


> I find the purl stitch easier than the knit if you don't want to have to keep looking down at it. Just by feel, the purl goes straight into the next stitch whereas the knit you have to go over the stitch and into it from the far side.


Please forgive me but what are you talking about? I may understand better if you tell me in what kind of stitch making you are involved in i e continental, norwegian, english, slow throw, eastern european or one of the many others. Just never heard of a knit stitch where you have to go over the stitch and into it from the far side. Always willing to learn something new so please help me.
As to the subject I love all stitches knit, purl, three together front or back. If it involves needles I'm for it.
nitcronut


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

What is combined continental stitching? Thanks


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Hi Donnie, Glad you are still with us after some unpleasantness with a disturbed KP member. I fid all of knitting interesting now, but I do remember as a child, that purling was tedious and more of a job than fun. I think perhaps it is because we all seem to learn the knit stitch first, and the purl stitch seems backwards from that. we have to readjust our brains to learn it, and there lies the difficulty. So I guess it is just harder for some than others to learn what seems to be a backwards stitch. You and I prove there is hope for all who 'hate' purling though, lots of practice makes all stitches flow happily along.


No one is going to run me off for expressing their own opinions. I express mine enough!! It was like water on a duck's back. Right now, I am trying to decide if I want to go and try to learn this continental stitch and Portuguese knitting or if I need to finish my projects up for my wee little tadpoles that need warmth. Guess it is the wee tadpoles that are the winners! That happens to me every time I think I am going to take time to learn something new!


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

not true / purling via continental is the easiest stitch in the world


onegrannygoose said:


> the people that hate purling are contentinal knitters. Throwers don't care because it is just as easy.


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree with dalex... Through this site I have learned about combined continental, so now I like purling as much as knitting.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm right handed and can purl faster than knit. Love purling!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It was *wrong* is all. She wasn't a young woman when I happened along. She was stubborn, intractable, and inflexible in all things, which may be why she was her family's 'black sheep'. Although Philadelphia is only a short train ride away (+/- 2 hours), she never went to visit her many siblings, nor they her.
> There was only one 'right way' to do _anything_: her way. Not turning at the end of the row was wrong.
> 
> I'm a better knitter than she ever was, but I'm still happy she gave in to my nagging to be taught it. It's been my lifeline.


For her it was wrong! We have to remember it was a different time and you did not do anything except exactly as you were told to do. Sounds like she was a no-nonsense sort of person..........which was not wrong back then...........but today would be unacceptable behavior. Today we tend to think it is simpler to "bend" than be so "straight" laced. Remember we threw the corsets and girdles in the fires!!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I don't know if this has truly answered the question because no one actually fessed up to "hating" the purl stitch and I know that my brain is not always functional, but I know per this thread that there have been people who have actually said they "hated" to purl. So, though I have not received an answer to that question, I have received some other very worthwhile information and I am going to watch some of the videos late at night when there are less things to keep me busy and can wait for the download of the videos. I do want to thank each one who had comments and good input to the thread. It also proved that we can have a good old fashioned "Round Robin" talk without getting into name calling and battles over who is right and who is wrong. I personally would love to see more discussions on the forum like this more often.
I would like to thank all who have participated thus far and hopefully someone will eventually be able to tell us why they hate to purl and maybe we can help them to purl in a way that it too will be as enjoyable as knitting is for them.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

nitcronut said:


> Please forgive me but what are you talking about? I may understand better if you tell me in what kind of stitch making you are involved in i e continental, norwegian, english, slow throw, eastern european or one of the many others. Just never heard of a knit stitch where you have to go over the stitch and into it from the far side. Always willing to learn something new so please help me.
> As to the subject I love all stitches knit, purl, three together front or back. If it involves needles I'm for it.
> nitcronut


 Sounded confusing to me too at first. ButI think she means that when knitting, your needle is inserted on left side of the stitch leg, where as purling one comes under from the right side of the stitch leg. Does this make sense?


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I have often wondered this, thanks for asking! I don't mind purling.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't hate it either. In fact I don't mind weaving in ends or sewing up seams. It's all part of the process of taking what amounts to a ball of string and a couple of sticks and coming up with a beautiful item that I created. It never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I can't say I hate purling, but I don't enjoy it as much as knitting...I find it slower, just doesn't flow the same :| When putting my knitting down for the day I always try to leave it so that I start on a knit row!


This is me, too. I don't 'hate' any part of knitting (unless it is sewing pieces of a sweater together, which is why I always do a sweater on circulars). Purling is a bit slower for me, but not a bothersome thing.


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

At first when learning I didn't like to purl, but now that I've found it's rhythm, I love it!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I can't say I hate purling, but I don't enjoy it as much as knitting...I find it slower, just doesn't flow the same :| When putting my knitting down for the day I always try to leave it so that I start on a knit row!


Me too. But I agree it's all part of this amazing creative process.
Ellie


----------



## maryellens (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't hate purling. I just try to avoid patterns that have a lot of the "moss stitch" ( I think that is the right term), which is K1,P1 throughout the pattern. It's so tedious and more time consuming than straight st.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> For her it was wrong! We have to remember it was a different time and you did not do anything except exactly as you were told to do. Sounds like she was a no-nonsense sort of person..........which was not wrong back then...........but today would be unacceptable behavior. Today we tend to think it is simpler to "bend" than be so "straight" laced. Remember we threw the corsets and girdles in the fires!!!


I never had anything to do with throwing undies into fires, but she was literally 'straight laced'. Her only undergarment was a nasty pink that laced up with equally nasty pink shoelaces at least as long and strong as those used for hockey skates or work boots. No, I never saw her lacing it up or taking it off; it just lived either on her or on the back of the bedroom door ... just above her neglected-in-my-time knitting bag. Besides being mentally inflexible, she was physically as well. I trashed my last girdle about the time I married, and I hadn't worn it even once a month for years before then. Humans are not meant to be sausage stuffing!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't hate purling, but I find for me it is a little slower than the knit stitch. I am currently making fingerless gloves that are ribbed in a k2,p2 pattern. It is a little tedious to keep switching the yarn from front to back to front again and again every two stitches. They are turning out really nice, just wish I could be a little faster at making them.


----------



## Cockney Sparrow (Aug 22, 2011)

I used to hate purling years ago, but suddenly I love it, I find it's quicker and easier to purl, plus can do it easy as pie while watching TV!


----------



## Cockney Sparrow (Aug 22, 2011)

I used to hate purling years ago, but suddenly I love it, I find it's quicker and easier to purl, plus can do it easy as pie while watching TV!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I sometimes knit both ways. The advantage to using both methods, it sometimes gives the hands a rest. I also find that my purl stitch, many times, is more even than my knit stitch.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I never have understood why anyone would hate purling. It is just part of the process. I never really even think about it.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I didn't like it at first. It was awkward. But with practice I have gottem\n faster with it. I also used to dislike bind off because I was afraid I was going to drop a stitch. I now knit with bamboo needles and they grip the yarn and don't slide off so easy.


----------



## beeskip (Apr 1, 2013)

Coilless safety pin - First time I've ever seen a mention in print; only know they exist because I have a stray one - goodness knows where I got it. But my point is they'd probably be very useful in all kinds of ways, but wherever I've asked here in the UK, not one shop seems to have heard of their existence.

ote=mopgenorth]Some wrap the yarn around their neck - I use a coiless safety pin on my left shoulder/clavicle area - that is what provides the tension.[/quote]


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I never had anything to do with throwing undies into fires, but she was literally 'straight laced'. Her only undergarment was a nasty pink that laced up with equally nasty pink shoelaces at least as long and strong as those used for hockey skates or work boots. No, I never saw her lacing it up or taking it off; it just lived either on her or on the back of the bedroom door ... just above her neglected-in-my-time knitting bag. Besides being mentally inflexible, she was physically as well. I trashed my last girdle about the time I married, and I hadn't worn it even once a month for years before then. Humans are not meant to be sausage stuffing!


Such a lovely way with words......conjures up quite a picture in my imagination. I can just see that door....!!!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I like purling better than just knitting.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love purling b/c I'm a 'Continental' knitter and purling goes soooo fast.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

beeskip said:


> Coilless safety pin - First time I've ever seen a mention in print; only know they exist because I have a stray one - goodness knows where I got it. But my point is they'd probably be very useful in all kinds of ways, but wherever I've asked here in the UK, not one shop seems to have heard of their existence.


I haven't found them in brick-and-mortar LYS, but got some on eBay. I've also seen them in bead shops, not that I've gotten into beading or even adding beads to my knitting.


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

Do those of you who hate the purl stitch ever do a seed or rib stitch pattern? I find knitting to be very relaxing and can knit and watch TV or listen to music while I am doing it. What I don't like that much is complicated patterns that one has to concentrate on as I always end up making mistakes through my lack of concentration. Very frustrating.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Abbertonia said:


> ... What I don't like that much is complicated patterns that one has to concentrate on as I always end up making mistakes through my lack of concentration. Very frustrating.


Oh!? You mean we're not supposed to make mistakes in complicated stitch manipulations?? I just thought it was part of the process and added to the amount to time one gets to play with a particular yarn/pattern! ;-)


----------



## sandyslopefarm (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the combined method. It looks like I might want to try it. I would need to not be in a pressure-to-finish mode. It seems I am always under that pressure. I need to slow down and enjoy the ride!


----------



## ablnewlife (Mar 27, 2013)

Loved it when i knit European not as much with "throwing", but I do it.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I like to purl


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> I don't hate purling, it is all part of the craft. I never hesitated to use dpns circs or anything else about knitting, The only thing that defeated me was the eyelash yarn, I made a valiant attempt and finally gave it up.


If you have some crochet thread or a thinner yarn you can knit them together as "one", that is how I learned to knit with eyelash yarn, now I don't need this. I hope you try again.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I think it's just as easy as knitting.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, you really tickled my funny bone with the "girdles and sausage" comment. Never quite thought of it like that, however, now that I have, that is exactly how I felt! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I too am left handed and find purling easier! Wonder why this is?


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking back, I began to dislike purling when I had to knit my own school cardigans (only "posh" children had shop bought ones)and found knitting to be a chore with deadlines - first day of the school term and a very dull colour! These days I knit for relaxation and pleasure and there are no deadlines. The dislike of purling must still be ingrained as I still prefer the knit side of stockinette, although I don't mind purl stitches when creating pretty patterns.


----------



## ikindaknit (Jun 27, 2013)

amberdragon said:


> i don't mind purling. but i can't figure out how to do a yarn over before the purl stitch. i would love some help with this
> Blessings


Go to the library, and check out Knitting for Dummies, you will get in seconds,


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

ikindaknit said:


> Go to the library, and check out Knitting for Dummies, you will get in seconds,


That book is a good one. I boughy a used one on amazon.com . I thought it was a good reference book for my library.


----------



## ikindaknit (Jun 27, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sandyslopefarm (Oct 10, 2013)

each of you either makes me nod, yes.........or makes me chuckle....

This site is filled with good people. Where have you been hiding?


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I can't say I hate purling, but I don't enjoy it as much as knitting...I find it slower, just doesn't flow the same :| When putting my knitting down for the day I always try to leave it so that I start on a knit row!


 :thumbup:


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I don't hate purling, but I find for me it is a little slower than the knit stitch. I am currently making fingerless gloves that are ribbed in a k2,p2 pattern. It is a little tedious to keep switching the yarn from front to back to front again and again every two stitches. They are turning out really nice, just wish I could be a little faster at making them.


I find ribbing tedious also and for the same reason- switching the yarn back and forth. But it does make a great sock leg that fits well.


----------



## lanzra (Aug 26, 2013)

I knit continental now and am much happier with purling than I was before because it is so easy to pull the needle forward a little bit and get the yarn to the front for a purl. I used to dislike knit/purl textured designs but now they are my favorite.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

The only thing knitting I don't like doing is bobbles! It doesn't really worry me, though, there are so many other stitches and variations to make, including purling.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I always loved purling. I was surprised to find others hated it.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I used to prefer knit over purl stitches. I guess it was slower, not as rhythmic etc. Now that I knit mostly continental ( pick rather than throw) the purl stitch is equally speedy & rhythmic. If you are new to Continental you will need to practice to get comfortable. I usually recommend that new Continental knitters start by knitting dishcloths, garter stitch scarves or any repetitive knitting project that A: you don't have to have precise careful stitches ( remember it is a dishcloth, not a ball gown!) and B: not an expensive or time consuming thing. Do not practice by knitting a sweater or any complex pattern. Keep it simple and just try to get "the hang of it". I have way less issues with hands, wrists and shoulders when I knit Continental. I guess I reduce the motion and tension this way?


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I like purling too. I purl faster than I knit.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't much like purling. For me, it's a lot slower and my right wrist aches after awhile.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> I don't understand it either. to me it is just part of knitting.


Agree!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

sandyslopefarm said:


> each of you either makes me nod, yes.........or makes me chuckle....
> 
> This site is filled with good people. Where have you been hiding?


Since I see you are in hiding too, they may be neighbors and you'd never know it. LOL lots of laughs.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> I have read so many KP'ers saying they "hate" purling. What is it that makes you "hate" purling? I find everything about knitting to be fascinating even when I am having to tink, or completely frog a project. I don't understand why some of you "hate" purling when it is all a part of the gift of being able to sit and knit. Thank you for your answers before you give them.


I guess we are bad terrible people since we obviously don't appreciate the gift of being able to sit and knit.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I agree!! This is a good group of people!! I enjoy sharing my knitting thoughts and being able to pick up some new ideas.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't dislike purling, but frogging back several rows I can really take a dislike to it


----------



## handyandrea (Mar 13, 2012)

I think many people were only taught the knit stitch initially, got really comfortable with that before they learned the purl, so feel less comfortable with it. Back in Grandma's day, knitting socks or stockings was a priority, so purl was only used for the ribbing, the rest was all knit when using DPNs.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

You can make so many beautiful patterns with just knit and purl. Since my eye sight is not good, I can knit and purl with my eyes closed and still make beautiful sweaters with just the 2 stitches. I just love knitting no matter what the stitch is and find it so relaxing in my Golden Years when everything else is hard for me to do. HAPPY KNITTING EVERYONE!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

DaylilyDawn said:


> I don't dislike purling, but frogging back several rows I can really take a dislike to it


That's why I use life lines. Less frogging. I put in a line every 10 rows unless it's a complicated, then I put one in every 5 rows. I'm not a fan of frogging either. As for purls, I'm getting quicker and they seem to be getting easier.


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't hate purling, but I can't purl as fast as I can knit, so it slows me down a bit if a pattern has lots of purling in it.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

bc knitter said:


> I don't hate purling, but I can't purl as fast as I can knit, so it slows me down a bit if a pattern has lots of purling in it.


Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Birchwoods said:


> You can make so many beautiful patterns with just knit and purl. Since my eye sight is not good, I can knit and purl with my eyes closed and still make beautiful sweaters with just the 2 stitches. I just love knitting no matter what the stitch is and find it so relaxing in my Golden Years when everything else is hard for me to do. HAPPY KNITTING EVERYONE!


I an rapidly losing my vision. I need to learn how to knit blind.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cannot make the seed or moss stitch without purling.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I had a friend who was learning how to knit from a book. She could not figure out how to purl. Just couldn't do it. I kept telling her "Bring you yarn in front" and she thought that I meant the whole skein. Finally, she brought her knitting to work and I showed her what I meant in person. She was embarrassed by how easy it is. (Just goes to show you the difference between learning from a book and real life.) She still hates purling to this day.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

beeskip said:


> Coilless safety pin - First time I've ever seen a mention in print; only know they exist because I have a stray one - goodness knows where I got it. But my point is they'd probably be very useful in all kinds of ways, but wherever I've asked here in the UK, not one shop seems to have heard of their existence.
> 
> ote=mopgenorth]Some wrap the yarn around their neck - I use a coiless safety pin on my left shoulder/clavicle area - that is what provides the tension.


[/quote]

Coiless safety pins made it into the US yarn shops via the quilting and sewing worlds. I know that when I first went looking for them I found them in a fabric store here in Florida called Hancocks fabrics. If you are searching for them in the UK perhaps you could find them in a sewing or fabric shop?


----------



## Lera (Apr 20, 2012)

It's interesting to read that some people thought English knitters would have a harder time purling. With there being so many different ways to purl, I figured that Continental knitters may have a harder time purling. English purl is pretty straightforward.

I knit many ways, but I knit Continental the most. I haven't noticed much of a difference with purling. I think most people will probably find at least one thing they don't like about knitting.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't like purling when I was learning, but now I don't mind. I think it's the struggle of using new muscles when one has just learned how to use (other) new muscles. Give it time.


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

Never thought of it before but makes counting the Rosa lot easier.


----------

